# 66 IMPALA BUCKET SEATS



## 66IMP (Dec 18, 2006)

I NEED THE BUCKETS AND CENTER CONSOLE
ARE THERE ANY OTHER VEHICLES THET HAVE THE SAME SEATS(INTERCHANGABLE) AND ALSOCONSOLE
IF YOU GOT PICS OF INTERIOR LOOKING FOR IDEAS ON WHAT COLOR TO GO


----------



## 66IMP (Dec 18, 2006)

ALSO POST PICS OF INTERIOR, LOOKING FOR IDEAS ON PATTERNS AND COLOR,THANKS


----------



## 66IMP (Dec 18, 2006)

ANYBODY GOT BUCKET SEATS OR KNOW WERE I CAN LOOK TO LOCATE THEM.


----------



## 66IMP (Dec 18, 2006)

I FOUND SEATS OUT OF A 65 IMPALA ......ARE THEY THE SAME AS A 66
IF NOT DOES ANYBODY KNOW WERE ELSE I CAN GET BUCKET SEATS THAT ARE INTERCHANGABLE WITH THE 66


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66IMP_@Dec 20 2006, 10:35 PM~6795358
> *I FOUND SEATS OUT OF A 65 IMPALA ......ARE THEY THE SAME AS A 66
> IF NOT DOES ANYBODY KNOW WERE ELSE I CAN GET BUCKET SEATS THAT ARE INTERCHANGABLE WITH THE 66
> *


I think there the same shape jus the seat pattern is different im not sure though


----------



## 66IMP (Dec 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Dec 20 2006, 09:46 PM~6795403
> *I think there the same shape jus the seat pattern is different im not sure though
> *


SORRY ABOUT THAT THERE ACTUALLY OUT OF A 64 BUT THE GUY SAYS THEY WILL FIT 64 65 66 AND 67 IMPALA
JUST LOOKING TO SEE IF THAT IS TRUE


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66IMP_@Dec 20 2006, 11:21 PM~6795546
> *SORRY ABOUT THAT THERE ACTUALLY OUT OF A 64 BUT THE GUY SAYS THEY WILL FIT 64 65 66 AND 67 IMPALA
> JUST LOOKING TO SEE IF THAT IS TRUE
> *


I dont think they will work cause the 63 and 64 buckets r square and they r shorter and the 66 is more rounder I dont know though???


----------



## 66IMP (Dec 18, 2006)

ANYBODY GOT BUCKET SEATS FOR A 66 IMPALA,


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

IF I WAS YOU, I WOULD JUST FIND SOME BUCKET SEATS. I GOT MINE FROM A 63 FORD THUNDERBIRD. AND HAD MY CENTER CONSOLE MADE .


----------



## 66IMP (Dec 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Dec 30 2006, 07:51 AM~6861860
> *IF I WAS YOU, I WOULD JUST FIND SOME BUCKET SEATS.  I GOT MINE FROM A 63 FORD THUNDERBIRD.  AND HAD MY CENTER CONSOLE MADE .
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN,SO YOU GOT THOSE OUT OF A T-BIRD?DO YOU KNOW OF ANY OTHER VEHICLES THAT HAVE SIMILAR BUCKETS


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)




----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

n this is a console i bought from e-bay to replace my broken one!


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66IMP_@Dec 20 2006, 11:21 PM~6795546
> *SORRY ABOUT THAT THERE ACTUALLY OUT OF A 64 BUT THE GUY SAYS THEY WILL FIT 64 65 66 AND 67 IMPALA
> JUST LOOKING TO SEE IF THAT IS TRUE
> *


the seats are differnt!


----------



## my66impala (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66IMP_@Dec 23 2006, 06:46 PM~6811639
> *ANYBODY GOT BUCKET SEATS FOR A 66 IMPALA,
> *


i got bucket seats  but there not 4-sale


----------

